# Persimmon wood



## t erwin (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anybody ever used persimmon to smoke with ?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never used it but here is some people who have:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=persimmon+wood


----------

